# WTF AMAZON



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

I received my first email after 4 months of no issues.....












Hello Geoffrey,

Amazon expects that you, as an independent contractor, will maintain customer trust and perform services in a professional manner and by following the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer. Within the past week, we received one or more reports that you marked the order as "delivery attempted" without making an effort to contact the customer.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

Best regards,
Thank you.
*The Amazon Flex Team*









My response

To whom it my concern 
I've had 3 returns this week and they were to an office building that was CLOSED it was Sunday afternoon the address was 
1301 Solana Blvd, Westlake, TX 76262 for all 3 packages. So if office building are closed what are we supposed to do? If building is closed are we to call and wait for them to arrive no matter the time? I did what I thought was right by marking packages as BUSINESS CLOSED if building is closed.











Hello,

We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.

Contact support by tapping the 'Call Support' button. If that does not work, please call us directly at 1-877-472-7562 for on-road support.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.

Best regards,
*Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?*
Yes No
Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.

Thank you.
*The Amazon Flex Team
Original Message*


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Automated


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

I figured that but I think my response should have changed there determination. If it's closed why call?


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I would just try calling the contact number regardless next time. At least it will show you made an attempt. It's funny that they're just cracking down on this now. I've never bothered to call when the business is closed. I don't even call when I have a bad address anymore. I might start again.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Seems some changes are underway and tightening up of control. So, we will all have to be more cautious I guess with what we do? I know it's been discussed before but don't recall if this kind of "violation" email will result in deactivation? I know a low rating will but since this is your first one I wouldn't worry much about it. Not much you can change about it. You probably still have a 98% plus rating. 
In the past I have never called over a closed business or even inaccessible business. Just mark undeliverable and on to the next. I guess they now expect you to at least attempt a call.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

I've never called on any undeliverable 
I feel they are cracking down with the new contract and are going to start cracking down about attempting delivery regardless if it takes you pass 4 hrs.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Only time i ever call the customer is if I need help accessing their front door. If I knock/ring the bell at a location where there's nowhere safe to leave the package, I mark it undeliverable. Same with businesses that are closed. As a matter of fact I had a business that was closed today that I just marked undeliverable and didn't call. Hope it doesn't come back to bite me. Never even realized I was doing anything wrong by not calling.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I vote we change the entire Flex Forum name to: WTF AMAZON

...well, don't you all think this is way better than the first choice ?

See ? 100 % improvement


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

GMan01 said:


> I've never called on any undeliverable
> I feel they are cracking down with the new contract and are going to start cracking down about attempting delivery regardless if it takes you pass 4 hrs.


I don't know where you are located but I just started in East Los Angeles at the commerce warehouse. I called support on my first closed business because I was unsure how to proceed. I asked them, specifically, for clarification on when it is appropriate/necessary to call support. Support said every single time a package may be considered undeliverable, including closed businesses, no safe location, or no customer instructions on how to proceed. Also, it is a good habit to follow because you are covered as having attempted to deliver the package and they have the record.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I don't know where you are located but I just started in East Los Angeles at the commerce warehouse. I called support on my first closed business because I was unsure how to proceed. I asked them, specifically, for clarification on when it is appropriate/necessary to call support. Support said every single time a package may be considered undeliverable, including closed businesses, no safe location, or no customer instructions on how to proceed. Also, it is a good habit to follow because you are covered as having attempted to deliver the package and they have the record.


You're suggesting we call support every time a package is undeliverable? There's no way I'm doing that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> You're suggesting we call support every time a package is undeliverable? There's no way I'm doing that.


Thats not necessarily required. In one of the latest updates, they now prevent you from marking a package undeliverable until you drive to the address.

Once you have driven to the address you can mark it undeliverable. I think that is good enough as far as proving you attempted delivery.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Once you have driven to the address you can mark it undeliverable. I think that is good enough as far as proving you attempted delivery.


Agreed, I believe anything beyond that would be an unreasonable expectation. Why call an obviously-closed business? Puttering around in front of darkened buildings is a recipe for disaster.

Maybe make a note of it in the Add Hours section of the app - for the next guy. That is probably a more productive endeavor than calling imho.

Then again...I have delivered to a closed business (Prime Now). There was a person inside who was counting down her register and accepted the packages. But the difference is they knew ahead of time which 2-hour window they selected for package delivery. In any other delivery situation, an employee inside a closed business probably isn't opening the door for anyone. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Thats not necessarily required. In one of the latest updates, they now prevent you from marking a package undeliverable until you drive to the address.
> 
> Once you have driven to the address you can mark it undeliverable. I think that is good enough as far as proving you attempted delivery.


That's the thing I was at address when I marked it business closed


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> I received my first email after 4 months of no issues.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have just left it at the front door, even if it is a business or even a building with multiple business inside.......

One thing I learned from Amazon is they NEED you to deliver the package, regardless of anything...... Also it's a numbers game with them, they'll easily replaced you x10 with another driver so no point of even replying back to them with an email.......


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> Should have just left it at the front door, even if it is a business or even a building with multiple business inside.......


I hope you're joking...


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> Should have just left it at the front door, even if it is a business or even a building with multiple business inside.......


There are probably many "safe location" spots around an office building, particularly a large one, to ditch the package. Put it in a clear bag and toss it into the bushes. Presto, no e-mail!

Oh, and don't forget a "We missed you" tag on the building. It's especially effective if all the doors and walls are glass. The customer will have no excuses left. They'll need a scraper to get the tag off.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> You're suggesting we call support every time a package is undeliverable? There's no way I'm doing that.


I have a compromise. Yes, call them each time, but do not use a phone.
Instead, call them using a large ripe banana and proceed to talk into that.
Not only can I say anything I choose without any reprisal, but afterwards
the banana makes a delicious snack, rich with potassium and vitamin B6.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I got the same email, and I did attempt to call the customer twice. But the customer's voicemail was full so I couldn't leave a message. I got the same response when I attempted to dispute it. So now I call support for every undeliverable package just so they have a record of it. It is kind of ridiculous, but it doesn't happen that often so I just suck it up and call.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> It is kind of ridiculous, but it doesn't happen that often so I just suck it up and call.


Wait until you try it with the banana ! You'll love it !


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> Wait until you try it with the banana ! You'll love it !


I usually only carry an apple in the car. And I was just at whole foods today and didn't get bananas. Damn!


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I hope you're joking...


 Why would I be joking........

I've left several packages outside of businesses before and never once reported as lost, left packages outside of apartment buildings I couldn't get into either, nothing reported....... But the days I leave packages in NICE community (400K + houses) I get the odd 1-2 packs not received email......

Also Amazon Flex could give 2 F's about you, the quicker you learn that and also learn the "Hustle" the happier you'll be..... If they cared about you,me,us we would have a set schedule and they would stop on boarding so many drivers, think about that...........


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> I usually only carry an apple in the car. And I was just at whole foods today and didn't get bananas. Damn!


No problem. Cut the apple into half, hold each half up to your ears like head phones.
Then, talk into the steering wheel as the speakerphone. Ignore the people in the next car.
They just wouldn't understand....


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

J.F.R. said:


> Also Amazon Flex could give 2 F's about you, the quicker you learn that and also learn the "Hustle" the happier you'll be.....


How did you get 2 F's ? They only gave me 1 and part of another that I think someone else didn't finish.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> One thing I learned from Amazon is they NEED you to deliver the package, regardless of anything......


I believe the email he got is better than one that the customer didnt recieve the package.

I wonder if the email he got us is an empty threat. Kind of like when Uber complains that you arent accepting enough rides.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> You're suggesting we call support every time a package is undeliverable? There's no way I'm doing that.


I'm not suggesting anything, make your own decisions. I was simply explaining that it doesn't take much effort to call support, and the benefits of doing so. Also, I was explaining that "support" said to call each time.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> Why would I be joking........
> 
> I've left several packages outside of businesses before and never once reported as lost, left packages outside of apartment buildings I couldn't get into either, nothing reported....... But the days I leave packages in NICE community (400K + houses) I get the odd 1-2 packs not received email......
> 
> Also Amazon Flex could give 2 F's about you, the quicker you learn that and also learn the "Hustle" the happier you'll be..... If they cared about you,me,us we would have a set schedule and they would stop on boarding so many drivers, think about that...........


Just because you've left packages outside of closed businesses and haven't had a problem yet doesn't mean it's not a bad idea. I'd much rather err on the side of caution and mark it undeliverable than leave it exposed to be stolen. And this is precisely because I'm aware Amazon doesn't care about me and wouldn't hesitate to deactivate me once multiple packages go missing. But good luck to you...


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> If they cared about you,me,us we would have a set schedule and they would stop on boarding so many drivers, think about that...........


If we had a set schedule, we would be employees, not IC's, and yes, they would care about us then (to some extent). It's as if you're trying to school me when I'm well aware of the situation.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Just because you've left packages outside of closed businesses and haven't had a problem yet doesn't mean it's not a bad idea. I'd much rather err on the side of caution and mark it undeliverable than leave it exposed to be stolen. And this is precisely because I'm aware Amazon doesn't care about me and wouldn't hesitate to deactivate me once multiple packages go missing. But good luck to you...


Everyone of us have to decide what "risks" we take as we are the ones who will have to deal with the consequences. I have a "take no prisoners" attitude towards this gig now myself. It's all about me. If it works for me I do it, if not I do not. That's not my fault as Amazon seems to have set this thing up for such an approach as far as I'm concerned. They have to deal with it.

How have things been at the warehouse lately? Seems you've been able to grab blocks and work this week. I've been unable to grab a block lately no matter what I do. Seen it before and been here before. So, just waiting it out.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ]How have things been at the warehouse lately? Seems you've been able to grab blocks and work this week. I've been unable to grab a block lately no matter what I do. Seen it before and been here before. So, just waiting it out.


Yes, I've worked every day, but haven't been able to grab a block at the 10pm release in weeks now. Seems like the same amount of traffic at the warehouse though, which is odd. I've been picking them up on the fly throughout each day but it hasn't been easy. Have had a few routes lately in the Miami Beach & Aventura area which I never once got in the approx. 60 blocks I've done in the past.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, I've worked every day, but haven't been able to grab a block at the 10pm release in weeks now. Seems like the same amount of traffic at the warehouse though, which is odd. I've been picking them up on the fly throughout each day but it hasn't been easy. Have had a few routes lately in the Miami Beach & Aventura area which I never once got in the approx. 60 blocks I've done in the past.


 Appreciate the report. I've seen some of the blocks(very few) open during the day but i'm too far away to catch them. I refuse to be "on call" for Amazon for too long. I "fish" for the morning hours and move on. I won't spend hours at the warehouse hoping for a block but know plenty of guys who do. 
This is one of those gigs where every day is an adventure and relearning process. I'm feeling more and more like a science experiment rather than a delivery guy!?


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> If we had a set schedule, we would be employees, not IC's, and yes, they would care about us then (to some extent). It's as if you're trying to school me when I'm well aware of the situation.


By the way you type, you can tell you are beyond petrified...... "Amazon Will De-Activate me".......

Newsflash buddy, you might as well say we are all deactivated as this "gig" is not something anyone can depend on....... When was the last time you grabbed a 10pm block......

Like I've always said, this is an in-between job and Blessed when you do get a block as we all have a family and mouths to feed.... My thinking comes from what everyone has seen here....... From the way Amazon treats situations to the very warehouse where you pick up packages.....

I realized a long time ago it made no sense to wait for someone to answer the door for you to deliver their package, then I realized Amazon could care less about our well being....... So just like we are treated as a "number" that's exactly how I treat them....... If I can reach the door of anything even remotely close to mad destination that is where I'm leaving the package........

*Just got my summary for the week, all packages delivered.........

Now the problem is I haven't been able to get any blocks at Miami Gardens lately, so obviously like most doing other hinge on the side to make money......


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> By the way you type, you can tell you are beyond petrified...... "Amazon Will De-Activate me".......
> 
> Newsflash buddy, you might as well say we are all deactivated as this "gig" is not something anyone can depend on....... When was the last time you grabbed a 10pm block......
> 
> ...


Like I said, just because you didn't have any problems this week or last, doesn't mean you won't eventually have a problem with the way you are handling deliveries, and you will eventually get deactivated. If you don't care that's fine, but I'd like to have this open as a source of income to me, even if it can't be relied on for 100% of my income. It seems like you came into the situation expecting Amazon to care about you whereas I came into the situation not expecting them to.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Like I said, just because you didn't have any problems this week or last, doesn't mean you won't eventually have a problem with the way you are handling deliveries, and you will eventually get deactivated. If you don't care that's fine, but I'd like to have this open as a source of income to me, even if it can't be relied on for 100% of my income. It seems like you came into the situation expecting Amazon to care about you whereas I came into the situation not expecting them to.


That's your problem, you just don't get it....... ........ It doesn't matter that you care as you say, for a package will end up missing whether you want to or not. I've been doing this since June...... So if your FEAR is deactivation because of a missing package you better run for the hills now..... In all actuality it cost Amazon more money to pay you/me/someone else to re-deliver that $9.99 cell phone case instead of you just leaving it there and 9 times out of 10 unless some crack head picks it up it will be delivered o the owner......


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> That's your problem, you just don't get it....... ........ It doesn't matter that you care as you say, for a package will end up missing whether you want to or not. I've been doing this since June...... So if your FEAR is deactivation because of a missing package you better run for the hills now..... In all actuality it cost Amazon more money to pay you/me/someone else to re-deliver that $9.99 cell phone case instead of you just leaving it there and 9 times out of 10 unless some crack head picks it up it will be delivered o the owner......


But I don't understand what you're gaining by leaving it there as opposed to marking it undeliverable and taking it back to the warehouse? Is it to avoid a trip back to the warehouse at the end of the route? I could understand that, although in my case the warehouse is almost always on my way home from where I'm delivering, so I figure why not err on the side of caution.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Not sure why you have such a hostile attitude BTW. You seem to have a paranoid attitude. I remember when they had a technical issue that delayed our payments by a day and you thought it was a big conspiracy.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Not sure why you have such a hostile attitude BTW. You seem to have a paranoid attitude. I remember when they had a technical issue that delayed our payments by a day and you thought it was a big conspiracy.


According to what I was told, bringing packaged back anf missing blocks is one of the actual reasons you actually can be de-activated.......

So yeah until I start my new job (hopefully soon) I'll just deliver how I have been....

But even throughout all that doesnt matter as I really have only been able to get 2-3 blocks a week.......


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> But I don't understand what you're gaining by leaving it there as opposed to marking it undeliverable and taking it back to the warehouse? Is it to avoid a trip back to the warehouse at the end of the route? I could understand that, although in my case the warehouse is almost always on my way home from where I'm delivering, so I figure why not err on the side of caution.


 Herein lies the difference for a lot of drivers. I too avoid AT ALL costs returning to the warehouse. That is because of my location which is in palm beach county. Not amazon's fault but I deal with it. Only time I don't care about returning packages is when I go to miami. But that is also a big pain in the ass if you've ever tried to get on 95 north bound from the warehouse??!! Whoever designed that "golden glades" interchange should be hung! 
Also now the problem is the marking of packages as "undeliverable". I had noticed thing change after the last update but only had to deal with it once since. So, if I have to call for each undeliverable......well that is a BIG problem! That's ridiculous as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Not sure why you have such a hostile attitude BTW. You seem to have a paranoid attitude. I remember when they had a technical issue that delayed our payments by a day and you thought it was a big conspiracy.


 I think J.F.R. mean's well but his delivery sucks! 
Oh....and I don't mean his package delivery! Huh.....a pun and I didn't even intend it!?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I understand it sucks having to go back to the warehouse when you have undeliverables if it's out of the way but it's also part of the gig. You are aware of these things before you ever work your first shift. I'm not calling anybody in particular out but I've noticed a propensity for people to take on these type of gigs (Uber/Lyft, Postmates, Amazon Flex, etc.) and then complain about things they knew they were getting themselves into, and try to skirt the system, which cumulatively results in changes that make the platforms worse on everybody.

PS. I also think support having the expectation that we call them on every undeliverable is ridiculous and unreasonable.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> By the way you type, you can tell you are beyond petrified...... "Amazon Will De-Activate me".......
> 
> Newsflash buddy, you might as well say we are all deactivated as this "gig" is not something anyone can depend on....... When was the last time you grabbed a 10pm block......
> 
> ...


J.F.R. is pretty much spot on with every thing he has stated. You will have a much more enjoyable experience when you realize that Amazon doesn't give a **** about you or you well being. You can take every precaution in the world, but Amazon can deactivate you any time and for any reason they see fit.

For the few months that I left Prime Now and went to Logistics, I didn't call support ONCE! It's almost pointless to call support at all. I've only called support once in maybe the last four months to complain about a restaurant delivery.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

uberbomber said:


> For the few months that I left Prime Now and went to Logistics,
> I didn't call support ONCE! It's almost pointless to call support at all.


Also mention, calling support burns up time even worse than door to door apartment deliveries.


----------



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wtf amazon?! I read this forum almost daily, sometimes for information, always for entertainment, some on here should really be writing instead of driving for a living! Lately, I was getting pissed off because I see all these posts about "I just got activated yay LA DE DA" meanwhile, those of us who have been doing this for awhile can't even pick up a 10pm block anymore. Then I realized that I was them at one time also, excited and nervous about what this whole flex thing would be like. Now I know, it's Amazon just bending us over with no lube and no direction, "relax and breathe", out there just winging it, hoping it was good enough to not get deactivated for whatever reason they may have, since we aren't clearly told either way. Driving ourselves crazy trying to pick up blocks, wondering if we're being punished for something or if the app is working when we can't. So kudos Amazon, excellent job of doing me in the butt rough and dry and making me come back for more! No one else been able to do that! oh well, welcome new amazon flex drivers, enjoy the ride! Wtf.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Marie1981 said:


> So kudos Amazon, excellent job of doing me in the butt rough and dry and making me come back for more!
> No one else been able to do that! oh well, welcome new amazon flex drivers, enjoy the ride! Wtf.


Folks ! This is my kinda girl ! 

Marie, do we know each other ?
I feel such a strong connection with you....

 <---- he stares at people...I'm sorry.
(stop it !)


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Marie1981 said:


> Wtf amazon?! I read this forum almost daily, sometimes for information, always for entertainment, some on here should really be writing instead of driving for a living! Lately, I was getting pissed off because I see all these posts about "I just got activated yay LA DE DA" meanwhile, those of us who have been doing this for awhile can't even pick up a 10pm block anymore. Then I realized that I was them at one time also, excited and nervous about what this whole flex thing would be like. Now I know, it's Amazon just bending us over with no lube and no direction, "relax and breathe", out there just winging it, hoping it was good enough to not get deactivated for whatever reason they may have, since we aren't clearly told either way. Driving ourselves crazy trying to pick up blocks, wondering if we're being punished for something or if the app is working when we can't. So kudos Amazon, excellent job of doing me in the butt rough and dry and making me come back for more! No one else been able to do that! oh well, welcome new amazon flex drivers, enjoy the ride! Wtf.


It's all about engagement. If a driver tries to dis-engage (set availability to minimal hours, make "not available" for every day of the week) that driver will not only be scheduled for blocks but will easily get daily blocks too.

But if someone is terrified of being dis-engaged, and is worried about being left behind, and sits there compulsively checking the app, they will get minimal hours.

It seems to me they really just want drivers to stick around until the holiday season so they don't get a repeat of the year when they were going around guaranteeing deliveries by Christmas and then ended up having to give out concessions to the large numbers of customers whose gifts arrived after the 25th.

They also are always on-boarding new drivers (it seems every quarter, as someone on another thread mentioned) and Amazon gives these new drivers loads of hours to see who can handle it and who can't. After the quarter is over all of the new drivers will be either be categorized as completely hooked or will get the heave-ho.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Also mention, calling support burns up time even worse than door to door apartment deliveries.


I agree, but multiple support reps have told me to call each time because the have to open a claim on your file. I do logistics, btw, I can see how this would be highly stressful to prime now.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

flexology said:


> It seems to me they really just want drivers to stick around until the holiday season so they don't get a repeat of the year when they were going around guaranteeing deliveries by Christmas and then ended up having to give out concessions to the large numbers of customers whose gifts arrived after the 25th.


This was the only part of your post that made sense...


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

uberbomber said:


> This was the only part of your post that made sense...


Dunno, didn't seem like I had much material to work with


----------



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

UTX1, 
If we haven't met, maybe we should.....


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Marie1981 said:


> UTX1,
> If we haven't met, maybe we should.....


 <---- Ahwww, we look so cute together.....


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> <---- Ahwww, we look so cute together.....





> UTX1,
> If we haven't met, maybe we should.....


Spirit Air offering $68 RT from DFW to Aurora CO, you want me to book one for you???


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Sprint Air offering $68 RT from DFW to Aurora CO, you want me to book one for you???


...patience...patience...didn't you read what she said Amazon did to her butt ?
This poor young lady needs some time to heal up first. Let's wait a few days....

Thanks, though...sixty-eight sounds almost as good as.....well, ahem..


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Thanks, though...sixty-eight sounds almost as good as.....well, ahem..


Well practically it will be $69.08, as they are so cheap that charge $1.08 additional for the toilet paper use on-board OR you can grab your own from the Dollar Tree and bring back the left over. lol


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Well okay then, this is a dilemma.
If I have to take a squat on the plane, you can be damn sure
i'm not paying one dollar and eight cents to wipe my tuchas.

I'd use the dollar bill for TP before i'd hand it over to an airline.
Actually, I could use it first and then hand it over....hmmm...


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ugh, just got the 'we received one or more reports that you marked the order as “delivery attempted” without making an effort to contact the customer.' email. Seriously? I assume this was in the apartment places with no place to leave them and leasing office not open yet.
I wonder what the 'effort to contact' is....


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I fully expect to get one of those tomorrow. 

After wasting 10 minutes tonight on the phone with support trying to explain I wasn't going to play Gate Buzzer Roulette in a 24-unit building, I started just calling each customer through the app, let it ring 3-4 times or get a voicemail, hang up, mark as Access Problem. I figure that way Amazon has a record in the app that the call was made and my GPS was outside the front door; it's not my fault no one answers their cell phone these days from an area code they don't recognize -- and what would it accomplish even if they did answer the phone? 

"Yeah, I'm not home, dumb-ass. No, there's nowhere safe to leave my box of treasures, or you'd have already done that and moved on. Yes, someone will need to drive it over here later, at which time I probably won't be home either."

How do these people ever get their shit? Do they eventually turn it over to USPS who has mail keys to the building or something?


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow that didn't take long at all. And another one bites the dust!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Ugh, just got the 'we received one or more reports that you marked the order as "delivery attempted" without making an effort to contact the customer.' email. Seriously? I assume this was in the apartment places with no place to leave them and leasing office not open yet.
> I wonder what the 'effort to contact' is....


Did you knock to see if the person was home? The only reasonable situation I can think of in order to receive that e-mail is: you didn't knock and there was no place to leave the package so you marked it undeliverable, but the customer was home. They later received notice that their package was marked undeliverable at xx:xx time, which they realize is a time when they were home, but didn't hear a knock at the door, so they e-mail Amazon and alert them.

I frequently mark packages at apartments as undeliverable when nobody answers the door and there is no safe place to leave it without calling support or attempting to call the customer, and I have yet to receive one of those e-mails.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah that must be it. The problem was -- second floor apartment, first floor door. How long are you expected to wait for those? I can't even tell if the doorbell is actually sounding, and you can't peek inside to see if there's light/movement/etc....I ended up skipping a couple 
I actually intended to go back to the leasing office but finished early enough I didn't want to just wait around, and had to go back to the warehouse anyway, so I figured....what harm would a couple I didn't try do (since I *did* try with others and/or leave on the porch of the first floor ones) since there were ones in there I did try...


----------



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> I vote we change the entire Flex Forum name to: WTF AMAZON
> 
> ...well, don't you all think this is way better than the first choice ?
> 
> See ? 100 % improvement


Hello guys, I've been gone awhile, had to wean myself from here I was becoming obsessed with reading this forum, but I'm so glad to be back and I agree 100% Utx1, that should definitely have been the name of this forum. Nice to see you're still here btw; )


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Marie1981 said:


> Hello guys, I've been gone awhile, had to wean myself from here I was becoming obsessed with reading this forum, but I'm so glad to be back and I agree 100% Utx1, that should definitely have been the name of this forum. Nice to see you're still here btw; )


He isnt, we all miss him


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I guess you could of also tried to text the customer but than they get your phone number

oh I just realized this is an old thread


----------

